# How to read the small memory dump files that Windows creates for debugging



## mbilal77 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am trying to open and read the small memory dump files *.dmp 

I have consulted the Microsoft website and downloaded and Installed the debugging tool. from the microsoft website.

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/default.mspx 

now after installing that software i try to run the dumpchk.exe file on the command prompt it gives me the
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.abc>dumpchk.exe
'dumpchk.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

anybody can help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you turn off the auto reboot so the computer freezes on a bsod error message which is in plain language it's a lot easier to see what the problem is


----------

